# eastern PA - Snow Ex 575



## tds8268 (Oct 26, 2009)

Snow Ex 575 Pro Salt Spreader with all wiring and speed control. Original owner. Used 3 seasons washed after each use and always stored inside. Never hit anything. Asking $800.00 Located near Lancaster PA. Call or text only 443-397-0315


----------

